# Snow Plow/Snow Removal Business For Sale /Landscape in Prestigeous Potomac, Maryland



## fishthebite (Sep 7, 2017)

Highly lucrative, well established, unique snow plow/removal business in Potomac, Maryland. Book of business, includes over 50 trophy residential accounts and neighborhoods around the Potomac Village, as well as a commercial account. Driveways are very long, million dollar homes and professional clientele. This company has been servicing the area for 25 years and knows all the clients, personally. Price is firm and a great opportunity to get 100% of the investment back, in one season. Great opportunity for an existing landscape company to expand more than just snow removal, an existing snow removal business that wants to grow clients in the area, or a someone looking for a strong foundation for their start up plow business /Landscape business with trophy homes.

Trucks, plows and additional equiptment -possibly available,tbd.

Serious inquiries only - $58,000

Send me a pm or can text/call - Matt (240) 876 - 2816


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How long are your contracts with these customers in place for?

And this $58,000 includes no equipment? Just contacts?


----------



## fishthebite (Sep 7, 2017)

Some equiptment can be negotiable. This is a business that has been around for 25 years and a landscapers dream to land these clients for year around work. I do not do landscaping and these clients ask for reputable landscapers and I refer several companies to them. This is in Potomac, Maryland and some of the best demographics in the country for residential snow removal - big, long driveways that nets lucrative profitability. Open to offers without equiptment, as I am moving to Florida for the winter and can not service the clients.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> How long are your contracts with these customers in place for?


Maybe I worded it wrong? 

How long are the current contracts that you have in place with the current customers good for?


----------



## fishthebite (Sep 7, 2017)

Call me or txt to discuss, which will be easier.

240 876 2816


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Maybe I worded it wrong?
> 
> How long are the current contracts that you have in place with the current customers good for?


And better yet, are they transferable?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> And better yet, are they transferable?


You need to call or text to find out...

Pay attention


----------



## fishthebite (Sep 7, 2017)

Hardly. I am an open book. I am not tech savvy at all and this site is new to me. Verbal communication is always the most effective. Especially when I am driving out of Florida at the moment and is more challenging to txt or write as I drive.

Thanks for your input Phil Billy.

The clients have been with Me for 25 years and yes they are transferable. This business is best for someone in the area, would be my guess.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fishthebite said:


> Hardly. I am an open book. I am not tech savvy at all and this site is new to me. Verbal communication is always the most effective. Especially when I am driving out of Florida at the moment and is more challenging to txt or write as I drive.
> 
> Thanks for your input Phil Billy.
> 
> The clients have been with Me for 25 years and yes they are transferable. This business is best for someone in the area, would be my guess.


No problem chief

Best of luck with your "sale"


----------



## fishthebite (Sep 7, 2017)

Thx sir. Not trying to be difficult, it's a mess at the moment trying to drive out of south Florida. Anyhow, happy to answer any questions anyone may have. Call me is easiest.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your in South Florida now. I hear it's a madhouse down there.


----------



## fishthebite (Sep 7, 2017)

Insane. Everyone is freaking out and have spent 6 hours to go 40 miles. No gas anywhere. Traffic is just starting to move good now.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Do any Potomac Striper fishing?


----------



## fishthebite (Sep 7, 2017)

Not really. On the Chesapeake yes. Def do alot of shad fishing when the rocks are around. Stripers eat the hooked shads all the time!


----------

